# CeBIT-Special erfährt Erweiterungen



## Robert Fischer (12. März 2002)

ich denke mal das man das hier am ehesten unterbringen kann, ist ja derzeit aktuell:

Auf dieser Seite wird euch HOT-temperature.de im Laufe der CeBIT immer die aktuellsten Informationen, Produktneuheiten, Pressemeldungen usw. präsentieren. Schaut oft vorbei, denn hier werden einige Updates zu erwarten sein: *http://www.hot-temperature.de/content/html/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=70* 

Derzeit gibt es bereits 4 große Artikel, Pressemeldungen etc. und die CeBIT geht erst noch los.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. März 2002)

Hi,

warst du dieses Jahr schon auf der CeBIT??


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. März 2002)

bisher noch nicht, aber ich habe ein paar leute dort, welche berichten werden.


----------



## Avariel (16. März 2002)

Ich war schon, fand´s aber eher lau.

Es fehlte irgendwie so die absolute Top-Neuheit, ich hab irgendwie nix gesehen, das ich nicht schon kannte  
Besonders enttäuschend fand ich Microsoft: Erst groß rumtönen, dass auf der CeBit die XBox vorgestellt wird, und dann das!

Das war nix weiter als ne 5 m Metallröhre zum durchlaufen, wo´s die XBox 2x hinter Glas stand, mit ein paar Spielen daneben, auch hinter Glas. Und im Boden waren ein paar Videos von XBox-Spielen eingelassen, die man sich bei der Durchschleuserei gar nicht richtig anschauen konnte.  

Positiv dagegen der Stand von SuSe, die Linux-Version 8.0 wird ein Renner.

paar weitere Berichte über CeBit (wie fandet ihr´s was habt ihr erlebt) wären schön!

cya
Avariel


----------



## Robert Fischer (16. März 2002)

ja, bei der x-box war eher das problem, dass die in berlin offiziell im 90° präsentiert wurde. zwar bietet die cebit grade für prof. anwender nicht viel neues. für die endkunden aber zumindest einiges an verbesserungen.


----------

